# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Greqia jo dashamirëse ndaj të huajve

## Darius

*Greqia Jo Dashamirese Ndaj Te Huajve*



Emigracioni në skenën politikë greke, përfundimisht është një “Hard Rock”, duke i gënjyer dhe mashtruar emigrantët nga viti në vit. Përfitimet ekonomike nga taksa (paravolat) janë tepër të mëdha aq sa nuk i lë vënd shtetit helen për të bërë një politikë të re për emigracionin. Sot, Greqia është i vetmi vënd në Bashkimin europian ku i mungon një status për emigracionin, pasi fitimet ekonomike nga taksa ( paravola) vetëm nga komuniteti shqiptar kap shumën mbi 300.000 euro në ditë.


*Europa përballë emigracionit*


Për tre ditë rresht nga data 31maj - 1 qershor të 2007, në hotelin lluksoz “Titania” 27 vëndet e BE-së si dhe 5 vënde të tjera kandidatë u mblodhën në një takim lidhur me emigracionin. Në këtë takim muarrën pjesë ministrat e brendshëm si dhe drejtorat e instituteve të emigracionit. për tu theksuar është diskutimi i sekretarit të përgjithshëm të sindikatave të Greqisë z. J. Alevizakis i cili akuzoi ministrinë e brendshëm Pavlopulos se praktika e tij në periferitë e vëndit i nxjerr emigrantët të paligjshëm., duke cilësuar se kushtëzimet për marrjen e lejes së qëndrimit ( 10.500 euro në vit) favorizojnë ilegalitetin e emigrantëve kur më parë kanë qenë të ligjshëm. Në këtë mënyrë qeveria favorizon punëdhënësit për “punë të zeza”, etj. Më e keqja është se nga ky takim ka munguar edhe njoftimi i medies vëndase. Ky takim u mbajt pikërisht ku në gjithë territorin e Bashkimit europian janë ngritur për emigrantët mbi 120 kampe përqëndrimi, në një kohë kur në territoret e këtij komuniteti të bashkuar ndodhen të paligjshëm mbi 8 milionë njerëz. Për rruajtjen e kufijve të ashtuquajtur FONTEX, janë vënë në dispozicion për të patrulluar kufijtë detar 116 mjete lundrimi si dhe 26 aeroplane. Greqia nga ana e saj për të ruajtur kufijtë nga klandestinët ka në prezencë rreth 7.000 trupa.



*Sindikatat, larg emigrantëve,bashkitë e prefekturat akoma më larg...
*

Kjo gjë ka bërë që bërë që Evropa e sotme të kthehet në një Kështjellë e pa kapërcyeshme, por më keq kjo shikohet në Greqi, ku emigrantët janë të izoluar jo vetëm nga ligji i ashpër, por për ta u janë mbyllur portat edhe në inkuadrimin e sindikatave e të partive politike të vëndit. Më shumë të përçmuar në këtë drejtim janë shqiptarët dhe bullgarët, ndërsa komuniteti polak dhe ai filipinez janë më të pranueshëm në këtë drejtim. Një përçmim ndoshta racist shikohet 
edhe nga vetë shteti ku shqiptarët janë të fundit dhe më të munduarit përsa i përket marjes së lejeve të qëndrimit. Këto rezultate negative dualën nga një studim i kryer nga qendra studimore” POLITIS” në të gjitha vëndet e BE-së, ku dhe u publikua më 31 maj të 2007 nga instituti “ELIAMEP”. Mbi të gjitha në këtë studim del në pah se ka mungon nga shteti dëshira e një politikë të mirëfilltë për integrimin e emigrantëve, po kjo mungese theksohet se ndodh edhe në bashkitë e prefekturat e vendit. Gjithashtu mungon edhe taktika e shtetit në bisedimet me problemet e emigrantëve, (dialogu i përbashkët, shtet- emigrant). Një kritikë e ashpër është bërë për bashkitë dhe prefekturat, të cilat i kanë izoluar emigrantët edhe pse këta të fundit i kanë shlyer detyrimet përball shtetit ( ekonomikisht) , si dhe sistemin në punë të tyre simbas ligjeve në fuqi...


*Protestë antiraciste*


Mbi 120 organizata antiraciste dhe komunitete të emigratëve u mblodhën më 1 qershor për të protestuar për padrejtësitë që u janë bërë gjatë këtyre viteve të emigracionit. shin këto organizata të cilat para dy muajsh kishin paralajmëruar se Greqia do të ndodhet përpara protestave të njëpasnjëshme. Të mbledhur në qendër të Athinës, në sheshin “Omonia” me parrullat antiraciste pjesmarrësit bashkuan zerat e tyre për të mbrojtur të drejtat e tyre. Kjo proteste u bë pilërisht ditën e fundit që ministrat e brendshëm të Bashkimit Europian ishin mbledhur në sallën llukzoze të hotel Titanias për të diskutuar luftën kundër emigracionit të paligjshëm, në një kohë kur problemi numër një ishte ai i emigrantëve të ligjshëm. Shumës pjesmarrës në diskutimet e tyre dënuan njëzëri qëndrimin indiferent të shtetit shqiptarsi dhe praktikën e njohur të Greqisë në zvarritjen e legalizimit të emigrantëve. Protestuesit u drejtuan edhe vëndit ku bëhesh takimi i nivelit të lartë europian për të dorëzuar një peticion, po përgjigja që ata muarën nga organet e ruajtjes së rendit ishte se “protagonistët europian”, nga ku dhe varet fati i tyre ishin larguar pak minuta më parë.


*Amnesty International, racizmi po merr përmasa të frikëshme në mbarë Europën*


Pak ditë më parë, Amnesty Internatioal, me anën e një komunikate drejtuar Komisionit Europian, Këshillit Europian, si dhe Parlamentit Europian, u ka kërkuar zbatimin e mënjehershëm në të drejtat themelore të njeriut, për tu dhën fund dallimeve racore në BE, forcuar kjo më shumë edhe nga deklarata e Franko Fratini, ku bën fjalë se dallimet racore kanë një rritje të frikëshme në mbarë Europën.

I njohim pasojat e racizmit në Europë në të kaluarën. Kemi një përgjegjësi historike për të përballuar këtë çështje me një përparësi të veçantë. Qytetarët Europianë natyrisht që shqetësohen për këtë problem, i cili ka të bëjë me jetën e përditëshme të mijëra njerëzve. shprehet Amnesty International.

Dy javë më pas, në prag të Pashkëve Sindikatat e Përgjithëshme të Greqise (GSSE) lëshojnë një “studim bombë” duke cilësuar si të pabesueshme por në fakt si një realitet. Simbas këtij studimi i cili kishte përqëllim për të parë ralitetin lidhur me shpëtimin e sigurimeve shoqërore lidhur me integrimin e të huajve në këtë vënd, nxori në pah të dhënat faktike ku vertëtojnë se deri në vitin 2050, popullsia në këtë vënd do të arijë në 25 milionë, nga ku 14 milionë do të jenë të huaj, emigrantë ekonomik. I mbështetur edhe nga OKB-ja , ky studim i studiuar nga pedagogët e Universitetit të Pantios e botuar edhe në librin “ Ndryshimi demografik, tregu i punës dhe pencionet në Greqi dhe në BE”, ka dhënë alarmin. Duke theksuar se në fillim të këtij shekulli emigracioni në Greqi do të luaj jë rol të rëndësishëm përsa i përket rritjes së popullsisë nga të huajt dhe uljes së lindjeve të vëndasve. Kjo gjë ka ndikuar që emigracioni në këtë vënd të jetë gjithmonë në objektin e mikroskopit të universiteteve dhe instituteve, ku me të madhe citojnë se vëndet e BE-s, për të ruajtur nivelin normal të popullsisë, duhet që çdo vit deri më 2050, këto vënde duhet që të presin 1.5 milionë emigrantë.

Simbas të dhënave të ministrisë së rendit të Greqisë për vitin 2006 ishin të legalizuar 598.477, ku 229.000 ishin gra, nga ku 340.000, ishin shqiptarë, 66.000 bullgarë, 26,000 rumunë, 21.000 ukrainas, 17.000 pakistanez et.


*Politikë në kurriz të emigrantëve*


Lidhur me padrejtësitë ndaj emigrantëve, jo pak here opozita vendase ka kritikuar qeverinë për kujdesin që duhet të tregojë për emigrantët. Kujtojmë se kur Karamanlisi ishte në opozitë kritikonte qeverinë e atëhershme Simit se duhet që të tregonte më tepër kujdes dhe respektet për emigrantët, pasi ata meritojnë më shumë. Po sot?... Historia përsëritet, por këtë radhë nga qeveria ish Simiti ( pasoku-u) ku dhe ka miratuar vetë për të parën herë ligjin e emigracionit. Por shohim se Papandreu jo pak herë si opozitë ka hedhur kritika të ashpra qeverisë së sotme aktuale. Pak kohë më parë në ishullin e Rodis ka theksuar se “Për emigrantët duhet një trajtim i barabart. Konservatorët shohin dhe dëshirojnë këhtjella, ndërsa ne shohim emigrantin si njeri. Ne e shohim çdo emigrant si njeri të barabartë me ne dhe duam që të ketë të drejta, përballë konservartorëve, të cilët flasin e reagojnë me sindriome frike e ksenofobe, ndërsa ne duhet tu përgjigjemi me logjikë”. Mos vallë me të vertetë është një kthesë e politikës ndaj emigracionit apo një lojë politike mbi kurizin e tyre, pasi emigrantët i kanë provuar mbi kurizin e tyre politikën e dy qeverive...


*Europa vështirëson qëllimisht kushtet për legalizimin e emigrantëve*


Një nga problemet më kryesore të “Kështjellës Europiane” përveç problemeve të tjera vitet e fundit është problemi demografik, i cili mesa duket këto vitet e fundit ka ndikuar në ndërgjegjen e popullsisë e të opinionit publik të vëndeve europiane, se nuk kanë interes të mbylljen në mënyrë hermetike të kufijve. Përkundrazi mbi tavolinë është hedhur prej kohësh teza për krijimin dhe zbatimin e politikave të reja të përbashkëta unike për integrimin e emigrantëve. Aktet terroriste të 11 shtatorit 2001 në SHBA, faktuan pasojat serioze në mungesën e politikave të emigracionit, të integrimit, përsa i përket emigrantëve të komuniteteve myslimane. Kjo gjë ka ndikuar që shumë vënde europiane të sillnin të detyruar mbi për diskutim e të hidhnin mbi tavolinë diskutime për zbatim politika të reja me shpresë për një “emigracion të përzgjedhur”. Me një strategji të re për t’i dhënë fund njëherë e përgjithmonë ksenofobisë dhe racizmit ndaj emigrantëve. Çvendosja e madhe e popullsisë në mënyrë klandestine drejt Europës ka ndikuar në qeveritë e BE, se është e pa mundur për të shmangur valët e emigrimit në tokat e tyre. Rënia e Murit të Berlinit që ndante në dysh Europën, si dhe më pas konfliktet në Ballkan, nxitën një “rrymë të re” të çvendosjes të popullsive nga Europa Lindore dhe ish Jugosllavia me drejtim kryesor drejt Gjermanisë dhe Austrisë, të cilët çelën në ato vite pika të reja kalimesh për emigrantët.

Por shumë shtete anëtare të BE në vitet e fundit kanë vështirësuar qëllimisht legjislacionin e tyre kombëtar për emigracionin, që tu përshtaten e tu binden direktivave të BE. Që nga programi i ashtuquajtur “Tabere” i vitit 1999 e deri më sot janë bërë vetem disa ndryshime të vogla, ku në shumë prej këtyre shtetesh ka ende shumë për të bërë. Po megjithë këtë mungesa, në përgjithësi në familjen europiane në këto vitet e fundit janë hedhur themelet kryesore për trajtimin e një emigracioni të ligjshëm dhe atij klandestinë, duke ndjekur një strategji të re si;


·Statusi i emigrantëve që kanë një kohë shumë të gjatë qëndrimi të ligjshëm për çdo vend.

·Kushtet e bashkimit familjar
·Lehtësim për studentet dhe intelektualëve, studiuesve dhe shkencarëve nga vëndet e treta.
·Largimi nga vëndet e BE të emigrantëve që nuk kanë në rregull dokumentat, si dhe ata që nuk bën përpjekje për tu legalizuar.

Kjo strategji ishte piksynimi i BE të 25 anëtareve në “Programin e Hagës” që u miratua më 2004, në mbështetje të programit të “Taberes” të 1999. Në Bruksel të gjitha këto vënde kanë treguar se nuk kanë ndonjë dëshirë të madhe për legalizimin e emigrantëve si dhe integrimin e tyre në shoqërinë vendase me të drejta të barabarta. Prandaj edhe çështja e emigracionit mbetet e mprehte dhe një çështje dite. Për këtë vitin e kaluar Komisioni Europian, nxorri në qarkullim “Biblën e Blertë të Emigracionit”, me qëllim që ti afrohej problemeve imediate të emigracionit, për një zgjidhje të mundëshme problemeve.

Përsa u përket numrit të emigrantëve në popullsitë e vëndeve pritëse, përqindja në rritje vazhdon të përbëjë një problem politik të qeverive të BE, ku një nga pikat kryesore të Programit të Hagës , është bashkëpunimi me vëndet e treta, me të vetmin qëllim: pakësimin e numrit të emigrantëve që emigrojnë në BE. Për këtë gjë po punohet shumë për zbatimin e politikës së emigracionit të kontrolluar.

Në Greqi asnjë nga dikasteret, apo organet përkatëse nuk di të saktë numrin e përgjithshëm të emigrantëve që ndodhen në këtë vënd, po janë mjaftuar vetëm me studime të rastit.


*8,1% të popullsisë në Greqi janë emigrantë
*

Nga vëzhgimet e fundit, sipas të dhënave të Eurostatit të 2004 rezulton se emigrantët e ligjshëm zenë 8.1% të numrit të popullsisë së përgjithshëm të Greqisë, ku numrin më të madh e zenë shqiptarët me 64.5%, ku vetëm në Athinë 17% e popullsisë janë emigrantë. Në vitin 1990, emigrantët përbënin në Greqi vetëm 1,4% të popullsisë së përgjithëshme të vëndit, në një kohë kur ishte në fuqi ligji i emigracionit i vitit 1929. Greqia nuk është i vetmi në këtë drjtim, ku një shtim të konsiderueshëm i numrit të emigrantëve është gjetur edhe në vëndet e BE. Në Spanjë në vitin 1990 emigrantët përbënin 1% ndërsa më 2004 përbënin 6,6% të popullsisë, po kështu ndodhe në Irlandë nga 2.3% që ishte më 1990 u rrit në 7.1%, në Itali nga 0,6% në 3.4%, në Austri nga 5.7% që ishin më 1990 në 9,4% më 2004. Në Danimarkë, Gjermani, Holandë, shumicën e emigrantëve e përbëjnë turqit, ndërsa në Greqi dhe Itali e përbëjnë Shqiptarët dhe në Luksemburg e përbëjnë portugezët.

Fakti është se shifra e përgjithshme i emigrantëve që jetojnë aktualisht në BE llogaritet në 25 milionë, ku numrin më të madh e mbajnë emigrantët e ardhur nga vëndet e treta, jo anëtare të BE. Në Greqi ndodhen emigrantë të ardhur nga 126 vëndet e botës, ku shqiptarët përbëjnë rreth 65% të numrit të përgjithshëm....

*Greqia hap kufijtë për emigrantët* 

E detyruar ky vënd më në fund “hap kufijtë” për emigrantët që vinë nga vendet e reja anëtare të BE-së, një gjë kjo që sipas studiuesve pritet që më pas të rëndojë gjëndjen e emigrantëve egzistues. Pas vëndeve të Britanisë së Madhe, Irlandës, Suedisë etj, Greqia më në fund ka vendosur t’u hapë dyert emigrantëve të Europës Lindore dhe asaj Qëndrore, të cilat u pranuan në BE më 1 maj të 2004. Ky vendim i Greqisë nuk i përjashton të drejtën që tu refuzojë të njëjtën gjë emigrantëve nga Bullgaria dhe Rumania, si parashikuese në antarsimin në BE vitin e ardhshëm. Përveç Greqisë, një veprim të tillë vendosën të bëjnë edhe Spanja, Portugalia, dhe Finlanda, ndërsa një kufizim të pjesshëm vunë Franca, Belgjika, Luksemburgu dhe Italia. Gjermania, Austria dhe Danimarka, kanë vendosur sëbashku që ta ruajnë masën e ndalimit edhe për tre vitet e tjera, ndërsa Hollanda e ka ndaluar vetëm për një vit.


*Shtypi anglez: Greqia vëndi më armik i të huajve*


Shënjat e racizmit dhe të ksenofobisë të një shkalle të lartë, duke kaluar çdo kufi, kanë tërhehequr vëmëndjen dhe të organizmave ndërkombëtare. Kështu që për këtë vënd herë pas herë janë bërë dhe sondazhe të ndryshme lidhur me këtë problem shqetësues. Një rezultat i tillë ka dalë nga sondazhi i zhvilluar dy vite më parë nga Qendra e Kërkimeve Shkencore Europiane ( ESRC) në të gjitha vendet e Bashkimit Europian, lidhur me emigrantët dhe botuar në gazetën e përditëshme angleze “The Guardian” . Sipas këtij raporti të përgatitur, me përfundimet e sondazhit doli se vendi fqinjë, jo vetëm që nuk ishte tolerant ndaj emigrantëve dhe të huajve në përgjithësi, por mbi të gjitha është cilësuar vendi më “armik” i të huajve në Europë. Në një kohë ku prej shumë vitesh të huajt janë përblluar të vetëm përball sulmeve të njëpasnjëshme të mekanizmi i shtetit ( policia), por edhe nga disa ekstremistë të djathtë . Sipas gazetës “The Guardian”, mbështetur në studimin e mësipërm dy shtresa janë në Greqi, ku përballen më shumë me racizmin dhe konservatorizmin grek: emigrantët shqiptarë dhe minoritarët turq në Thrakin Lindor. Gazeta shton se këtyre dy shtresave nuk u shërbehet në spitale dhe nuk u jepet shtëpi me qera. Ndërsa shtypi grek shkruan herë pas here kundra emigrantëve, duke nxjerrë në pah vetëm anët negative .


*Vota e Greqisë, peng për integrimin Shqipërinë*


Greqia mban sot rreth një milionë shqiptarë që mbajnë me bukë jo vetëm vetëm e tyre, por edhe familjet në atdheun e tyre. Duke ditur këtë gjë ajo mban nën sqetullin e saj dy vota të rëndësishme, ku njera vote bllokon integrimin e vëndit tonë në organizma të rëndësishme, ku dhe tjetra do t’i jap shtyrjen në integrim. Ajo me arsye nga më të ndryshme të dukshme ose të padukshme mundohet të mbajë peng integrimin e Shqipërisë në Bashimin Europian e në NATO. Deklarata e fundit e presidentit të Greqisë, z. Karlos Papulias i ka kujtuar qeverisë shqiptare pa etike dipllomatike, se “integrimi i Shqipërisë në Europën e Bashkuar kalon drejtë përsëdrejti edhe përmes minoritetit etnik grek”, duke i bërë Shqipërisë një nga kërcënimet më serioze të kohëve të fundit...



*Peticioni i lidhjes së Shoqatave Shqiptare në Greqi*


Na dëgjoni, përndryshe greva dhe protesta të pafundme...

Laku grek sa vjen dhe po i shtrëngohet akoma më shumë në qafë emigrantëve shqiptar...Përfaqësuesit të komunitetit shqiptar i kanë shtruar problemet e tyre në parlamentin grek, por, edhe ambasadori shqiptar Vili Minarolli i pa kënaqur ka reaguar pas veprimeve të autoriteteve greke po në të njëjtin parlament ( tetor 2006) që emigrantët shqiptar të mos u jepet leje si të burgosurve, pasi janë njerëz të lirë dhe dhet të lëvizin lirisht të paktën në atdheun e tyre. IZOLIMI i emigrantëve ka detyruar edhe avokatin e popullit grek Andrea Takis ( më 7 gusht 2006) me një letër urgjente (nr prot 2138) drejtuar ministrisë së brendshëm, që emigrantët të lëvizin të lirë për në atdheun e tyre. Në dhjetor të 2007, partia opozitare Pasok ka theksuar me anën e një deklarate për shtyp, gjëndjen e rëndë që paraqitet në Greqi, duke fajësuar drejtë përsëdrejti ministrin e brendshëm Prokopis Pavlopulos, i cili me direktivat e tij i ka mbërthyer emigrantët në një status robërie. Emigracioni është parë nga politika vëndase si një bekim për Greqinë dhe shoqërinë vëndase...Po faktikisht asgjë nuk ka ndryshuar. Komuniteti shqiptar është ndeshur dhe po ndeshet dita ditës me padrejtësitë nga qeveria greke, ku pa dyshim është vëndi më tipik i padrejtësisë duke dhënë shëmbull negativ në Europë. Integrimi i mëtejshëm i emigrantëve kërkon patjetër integrimin e vet shtetit dhe shoqërisë greke.

Organizata më e madhe e Emigrantëve Shqiptarë në Greqi (LSHSHG) i ka drejtuar këto ditë, një peticion qeverisë së Greqisë, përfaqësuesit të parlamentit Europian në Athinë, Parlamentit Grek, Medies dhe Televizionit, gjithë organizatave qeveritare e jo qeveritare.

Padrejtësitë e njëpasnjëshme të qeverisë greke kundra emigrantëve shqiptarë nuk kanë të sosur

Durimi ka dhe kufi. Emigranti shqiptar ka tashmë 17 vjet që po vuan, por ka ardhur koha për t’i thënë “NDAL” politikës së zezë, e cila kërkon të lulëzojë mbi gjakun e pafajshëm!

Cili është ai që pranon padrejtësi, përulje, skllavëri, poshtërimin, në një kohë kur civilizimi njerëzor po arrin kulmin? Është e pafalshme sjellja arrogante, indiferente, mashtruese e qeverisë dhe e politikës Greke! Me anën e këtij peticioni denocojmë me zë të lartë gjithë veprimtarinë keqdashëse, të pa dobishme e shkatërruese të klaneve raciste, të cilat mbajnë përgjegjësinë kryesore për të ardhmen dhe që koha do t’i dënojë! Ndiejmë përgjegjësinë morale t’i denoncojmë edhe një herë publikisht, e të theksojmë se nuk ka qenë asnjëherë dëshira e emigrantit shqiptar gjuha e forcës! Gjithmonë kemi besuar te qytetërimi dhe mjetet demokratike, larg rrëmujave, përplasjeve, dhe akteve të dhunës, duke i cilësuar at si terroristë. Shohim se dikujt i interesojnë këto forma tejet të skajshme. “Si të të shtrosh do të flesh”, thotë një proverb i lashtë. Përgjegjësia nuk do të jetë e asnjë organizate apo shoqate emigrantësh, por do të jetë e klaneve të caktuara raciste të cilat gjithmonë janë ndodhur në barrikadën e nacionalizmit të sëmurë.

Kemi kurajon t’ju drejtohemi edhe njëherë me sinqeritet qeverisë, organeve ligjvënese dhe atyre ekzekutuese se duhet të ndryshojë mënyra e trajtimit të emigrantëve.

Ja kërkesat tona:
-Ligjërimin e drejtë dhe pa kushte ekonomike të emigrantëve!
-Drejtësi juridike të njohjes së viteve të punës dhe të siguracioneve shoqërore!
-Njejësimin i të drejtave të emigrantëve ekonomikë, me punëtorët vendas!
-Njehësim i lejeve të drejtimit të automjeteve, pa detyruar kalimin e emigrantit në shkollat greke si fillestar!
-E drejta e arsimit në gjuhën amëtare!



Shpëtim Zinxhirija



Gazeta Ndryshe

----------


## alibaba

> Greqia mban sot rreth një milionë shqiptarë që mbajnë me bukë jo vetëm vetëm e tyre, por edhe familjet në atdheun e tyre.


E kundërta, janë shqiptarët që me punën e tyre mbajnë Greqinë.

----------


## YaSmiN

Pllugu bashkohem me mendimin tend.Ndoshta disa duhet te mendojne se Lojrat Olimpike u ben sepse punuan Shqiptaret nga mengjesi deri ne Darke.Keshtu qe Greqia mos te qahet shume per te huajt.Mendoj se tani jane raste te rralla si mund te thuash me racizem.Por me perpara ishin shume raste akoma si linin ne autobus ,ne trena te hypnin etj.

----------


## alibaba

Po, Karl Marksi e ka shpjeguar mjaft mirë në librin e tij Kapitali se si janë punëtorët ata që mbajnë Kapitalistin dhe jo kapitalisti punëtorët.
Ai ndër të tjera shkruan se kapitalisti për një muaj rresht shfrytëzon punën e punëtorëve përfiton nga prodhimet duke i shitur ato dhe tek pas një muaji ua jep pagën.
Kështu që janë shqiptarët ata që po e mbajnë europën dhe jo europa shqiptarët.

----------

